
If you're a CERT or ISAC – our CVE-2019-11510 scan results are freely available - bad_packets
https://twitter.com/bad_packets/status/1168245898251390977
======
bradknowles
For more information about this vulnerability, see
[https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-11510#vulnCurrentD...](https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-11510#vulnCurrentDescriptionTitle)

